# Painted the original Valve cover.



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I got one of those chrome valve covers . . .









and didn't like the way it looked all that much. 
So I was gonna paint the original valve cover blue, but then decided thats to bleh, and red just wouldnt match my green car and make it all x-mas like.

So I went with this gunmetal type color which I personally think came out pretty well, has a nice gloss to it . . .









I'm gonna start painting a bunch of misc stuff the same color to match and get some really dark grey tubes to match for the WAI .

What do you guys think ?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks stock..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks low-key...i like it....now make it fast!!!!!!!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes it looks like mine did before I cleaned and painted it. Still very nice though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks low-key...i like it....now make it fast!!!!!!!


yeah, me too. as far as liking it and thinking that the stock manifold needs to go.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

The picture doesnt do it much justice .... stock is just a flat black color, and over time , obviously itll kinda grey.

But after painting it, its super shiny and has a little more luster. I kinda like the low key look to.....

But yea, I know I need to fix it up to run better.....but its a freakin AUTO !

Soon , im gonna get the HS header and thats it.

Right now, ive got a WAI, 2" mandrel exhaust and a UR pulley. Not much more I can do to make it fast besides the header and possibly nitrious, which I plan on doing.....but nothing anytime soon as for as nitrious goes. Thought about turbo, but for this thing, not worth it....saving up for a 240 or 300.

Thanx for the feedback guys.....
P.S. I was thinking of doing the lettering blue to match the wires, what would you guys think of that ??


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

That would be sweet, I am doing the same thing, but with white here soon.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd keep it flat and stealthy looking.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I'd keep it flat and stealthy looking.


yea, the blue letter accent, was my g/f's touch. I'm gonna paint the mounts for the strut bar same color ....as well as other misc. stuff....and get tubes foe the WAI to match and im good.


----------



## fartskillet (May 30, 2005)

*paint kicks ass*

Here's what a little paint can do for you. http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid181/p9454891d2da5581abb3af461b4b18583/f2e048cf.jpg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^ image forbidden


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^^ image forbidden


yea, its forbidden, what the heck....lol.

Use www.imageshack.us to host it.


----------

